# CSV Extension of 12 months visa



## gsakhare26 (May 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I had received the 12 months critical skills visa last year and got a contractual job. Now I am going to change the employer. Earlier I was planning to extend the visa with my first employer but I could not and meanwhile got the new employment. 

I want to extend the visa with new employer. Will there be any documentation required from the previous employer. Also I came to know that I have to submit the 3 months Bank Statement along with the application. But wont the consulate note that I had a previous employer by looking at the salary being deposited in my account from bank statement and I had not extended the visa by that employer and now I am changing the employer in which case it should have been change of conditions visa.

Even if the document list on VFS and DHA website lists afew I got to know that I have to submit few other documents along with the application which are not in the list.

Thank you.


----------

